# Reds Hunting October, Trout Center On Shell



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Mid-Bay Trout & Back Marsh Reds*

Trout are coming in off area shell reefs as the bait migration puts the predators squarely on structure. Capt. Kolten Braun lit them up on artificial's yesterday with waders and Capt. James Cunningham let me know he had limits at 9:30am on plastics as well. Redfish continue to jockey for position over mud/grass with schools moving on water levels changes and wind shifts. The latest front wasn't near the catalyst for a strong feed as the previous but it still had guests busy working drags and having a ball.

Airboat trips have proven very productive with the fish pushing to the farthest reaches of available shallows on elevated tides. Capt. Chris Cady has been pulling them out of the woodwork of late as well.

*Duck Report*

Capt. James Cunningham said he was getting an "itchy trigger finger" yesterday watching Gadwall, Teal, and a few Wigeon trading back and forth hung up on grasses in pot holes. Capt. Chris Cady reported seeing a few flocks of Pintails and some Redheads already showing up.

*December/February Off Peak Specials*

Join us during the duck split closure from 11/27 to 12/09 and February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person
*
_*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included._

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Pinterest: Castaway Lodge


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

